
Warrants Show How the FBI Can Unlock Your Phone and Track Your Movements - bobjordan
https://edition-m.cnn.com/2019/03/19/politics/michael-cohen-warrants-fbi-phone/index.html
======
Dahoon
>"In one warrant application for Cohen, an FBI agent requested authorization
"to press the fingers (including thumbs) of Cohen to the Touch ID sensors of
the Subject Devices, or hold the Subject Devices in front of Cohen's face, for
the purpose of attempting to unlock the Subject Devices via Touch ID or Face
ID."

~~~
bobjordan
These types of erosion of civil liberty while increasing the power of the
State, is exactly why I don’t rejoice at all this prosecutorial aggression
towards Donald Trump. Rather than rejoice that they got extra data from Cohen,
it should scare the hell out of people that congressmen would sneak a bill
into a budget, permanently eroding civil liberties for us all, simply for some
perceived political gain.

